# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Who is ur Favourite Mr.Olympia?

## Maged

for members here post ur favourite mr.olympia winner and his picture

----------


## Maged

for me it will be FRANK ZANE, he is the best

----------


## Cousinbutch

The 1980 peoples champion, Mike Mentzer.

----------


## JDB3

1997 Mr. Olympia DORIAN YATES

----------


## VegasRenegade

Zane and Sergio

----------


## Gaspari1255

Levrone.

----------


## Far from massive

Albert Beckles, Was not the winner (this is a corrected post) He was the olderst competitor in the O in 1991 at 53 years of age, and was a vegatarian to boot.




This just goes to show, never trust the internet...He says humbly with foot in mouth. 

PS this correction is also taken from the internet so hopefully this time I got it right LOL. One thing is for sure the guy was in phenominal shape for 53.

----------


## FireGuy

Beckles was very good but Lee Haney won the Olympia in 1991. Beckles didnt place, he got the infamous T16th.

----------


## Kawigirl

I say Yates as well....but for the record...Non Mr. Olympia....I crush hard on *Gunter Schlierkamp*

----------


## savking

> Levrone.


Never won an Olympia.

Mine is Yates.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

> for me it will be FRANK ZANE, he is the best


I concur.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Hard to say ..i like a few ...
Franco , Arnold , Yates , Gaspari 
I will say this - one of the first pics of a BB'er that motivated the hell out of me was on the cover of a mag. It was Albert Beckles wearing a wife beater holding a pool cue. His biceps and delts blew me away....

----------


## Turkish Juicer

As far as overall symmetry and proportions go, Frank Zane.

As far as size is concerned (along with symmetry and proportions of course) Dorian Yates

It is hard to choose one...

----------


## wmaousley

Amature Olympia, Sami Haddad from Bahrain

----------


## ranman32566

I'd say yates

----------


## SlimJoe

Dorian

----------


## kelevra

> I say Yates as well....but for the record...Non Mr. Olympia....I crush hard on *Gunter Schlierkamp*


Glad to see some Props for old Gunter. Those were the days I watched a bit closer. Didn't exactly have a crush on him, but I rooted for those taller boys as I'm 6'2. 
They didn't win any O's but I liked Gunter, Marcus Ruhl, and Levrone. I really don't give azz about the O. How many years do you here the same story. SO AND SO WAS BETTER, but the ex champion never seems to lose?

----------


## mrniceguy215

> for me it will be FRANK ZANE, he is the best


looks like a fitness model

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Seeing what bodybuilding has become...I will vote for anyone with a frickin' waist. As impressive as these young guys are, I prefer the look of ALL the older Mr. Os.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

> Seeing what bodybuilding has become...I will vote for anyone with a frickin' waist. As impressive as these young guys are, I prefer the look of ALL the older Mr. Os.


waists are overrated 



(but really I agree with you)

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Ronnie is such a monster.

----------


## Gucks

my favourite BB is branch, so i got my money on him at this years olympia after his win at the arnold :P

my favourite ever winner orfMr. O would definately be dorian.

----------


## fif

> my favourite BB is branch, so i got my money on him at this years olympia after his win at the arnold :P
> 
> my favourite ever winner orfMr. O would definately be dorian.


 you're out of your mind if you think branch will ever win the olympia title. phil is taking it home this year!

----------


## -KJ-

DY... Amazing!

----------


## Gucks

> you're out of your mind if you think branch will ever win the olympia title. phil is taking it home this year!


phil? phil hasnt got shit on branch :P his legs, his back and his chest just out class phil. disgraceful 3rd place last yr...but honestly, as long as jay does what he does best he will win it again. as much as i hate to admit it *sigh*

----------


## bodybuilder

> you're out of your mind if you think branch will ever win the olympia title. phil is taking it home this year!


I have to agree nothing against Branch but he is going to have to stick with the Arnold. The Olympia is Jay's or Phil's.

----------


## bass

Phil, but i believe Jay will take it!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

I have so much respect for Branch but I believe he has already hit his genetic limitations (as much as his fans may hate to hear, it is the truth though) and both Phil and Jay are still growing somehow. There is no way Jay is giving up his title, whether we may like this or not. He stated after winning his last O. title that he is going to come back with an additional 10 lbs lean mass to take the next year's title. Then you got Phil doing the same thing. Go figure...

----------


## lightweightbaby1

The best eva

----------


## Gucks

arnold hiding that stomach as usual...jk

----------


## |2ogue

I gotta agree with lightweightbaby1, Arnold is my fav. He didn't have the best abs or legs, but I prefer his look to any of the others. Although Frank Zane also had great symetry and shape. 
He never came close to winning an Olympia, but I always admired Francis Benfato, the man was a walking sculpture, more of an artist than an athlete.

----------


## 1981

Ronnie Coleman

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Lee Haney

----------


## Armykid93

Phil Heath

----------


## TruRelign

Cutler hands down

----------


## bobsyouruncle

arnold

----------


## mywaytoBB

Fleex wheeler , phil heath

----------


## Back In Black

> Fleex wheeler , phil heath


Flex Wheeler???????????

----------


## rhoads90

arnold easy

----------


## rhoads90

> for me it will be FRANK ZANE, he is the best


he is my 2nd

----------


## rhoads90

> The 1980 peoples champion, Mike Mentzer.


too big, needs more lean

----------


## rhoads90

> Zane and Sergio


zane...but not sergio

----------


## jks1

Not Olympia winners (they placed 2nd to the winner) but my 2 all time favourite physiques are Serge Nubret. who to me represents bodybuilding perfection and is a constant inspiration (2nd to Arnold in '75)



and Al Beckles who looked phenomenal in '85, and placed 2nd to Haney, the photos online from '85 are of poor quality and really dont do al justice, but if you've seen the DVD footage from the '85 contest he simply looked awesome and his muscles seemed to burst out of his skin every time he hit a pose, even more amazing considering his advanced age

this is an inspiring photo of Beckles, nevertheless, and those arms are SICK !!!

----------


## CaptainGoose

Arnold and Frank Zane

----------


## NACH3

I'd say Franco and Arnold & Mentzer... The freak DY!

----------


## Bio-Active

I have always liked Dexter

----------


## MrFreshmaker

Dorian Yates all the way!

----------


## Ashop

> for me it will be FRANK ZANE, he is the best


OLD post but it lives again  :Smilie:  I too am a huge FRANK ZANE fan!

----------


## johnlawley

thats great

----------

